# New Flashlight



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I recently picked up an Ultrafire UF-T60 flashlight and I am very impressed with it.

I have owned several 'knock off' Ultrafire lights in the past. I was really amazed to see just how much better the genuine product was.

The machining accuracy, quality of anodizing, coated glass lense and most importantly, the quality of the internal components are all top class. I highly recommend this torch to anyone.

UltraFire UF-T60 CREE T6 XML
 CREE T6 XML 1300lm White LED
 1300 Lumens (Manufacturer rated)
 Emitter Color: White
 Smooth Reflector
 Tailcap Switch
 Model: High , Mid, Low
 3 mode Change
 Lens:Coated Glass Lens
 Type III hard-anodized finish
 Battery Configurations:UltraFire 18650 x 2
 175 mm(L) x 63mm (Diameter) Head
 Steel Head Ring and bottom


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a great looking unit! It is very similar to my Fenix TK35. The stated ratings are a bit different though, because the Ultrafire measures the lumens at the emitter using the LED Manufacturer's (Cree) ratings, whereas Fenix measures its lumens OTF (out the front). I am using mine with CR123s instead of the 18650s though.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup, the actual OTF lumens is closer to 900.

But hey, even Surefire don't rate their lights honestly.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Aaron, Ultrafire just make sure you get an original, as-specified, emitter that is driven properly. I recall Ultrafire telling me it was 800-900 lumens. It's a nice bit of kit though, very tidy, as are the owner's lovely daughters.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That sounds about right. The TK35 is 800 Lumens, and uses the same emitter.

Now, about those daughters.....


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

They give me the giggles and I have to excuse myself and that's coming from a man that works with swimwear models.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I want a green laser pointer.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I want a green laser pointer.


You live in the US, just buy one!

http://s.dealextreme.com/search/laser+pointer.html?category=911


----------

